# 70's cycles



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Does anyone have info on the cycles that the bodybuilders from the 70's were doing. Mainly Arnie + columbo, they both looked incredible in pumping iron, imo far more sculpted and proportioned than todays chemical monsters. Interestingly Arnie admits to taking steriods in an interview on the pumping iron extras dvd, but gives to clue as to his actual cycles.

I would be very interested in knowing.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Im pretty sure arnies favourite combo was Dianabol, Primo and Test, but thats only from what i have heard on the grape vine


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

bump, would like to know too


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Bump, yeah, thats def what I would want to know As i agree with Mega!


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

I have asked this question on several boards and never seen an educated answer, just speculation and here say.

But they all looked great, their general build and muscle was a better look IMO. I thought that this may be related to quantities and type of gear they took and thats why I was interested.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Well I know in Columbo's nutrition bible he says he found dbol to be the most effective..

Also in Arnies encyclopaedia he talkes about the merits to injectables verses oral AAS, and gives the example of someone using 200mg of oral steroids a day... make of that what you will.. 

Its all speculation of course though it would be really nice to know...


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I agree with you JohnO

I believe the pro`s looked better in the 70`s and 80`s (just look at arnie!) but this is probabbly down to gear usage.

Back then, they didnt have half of the fancy stuff that body builders use this day and the general competing size was also smalller (With Ronnie / Gunter / Jays off season size @ 320lb`s and competing @ 280lb`s!!!)


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Who would know about this? that we could ask?


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Paul Govier said:


> I believe the pro`s looked better in the 70`s and 80`s (just look at arnie!) but this is probabbly down to gear usage.


Can you explain that a bit more Paul, ie its down to gear usage because they took less? fewer types?


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

the problem is there's very little fact out there, many of the era claimed doses so low that it's doubtful they're telling the truth, of course in those days it was all a battle to make your opposition think you were able to get in the same shape as them using next to nothing.

Honestly I believe they used high doses of dbol, and winstrol and smallish amounts of primo, deca and test.

I know one of the Irish guys from the era would have taken 60+ mg of dbol ED for up to 10 months at a time but only used perhaps 250mg of test a week and 200mg of deca every other week!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Biker said:


> I know one of the Irish guys from the era would have taken 60+ mg of dbol ED for up to 10 months at a time but only used perhaps 250mg of test a week and 200mg of deca every other week!


i have heard about that sort of thing also biker


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

JohnO said:


> Can you explain that a bit more Paul, ie its down to gear usage because they took less? fewer types?


Both mate, Smaller dosages and no so many products avalible


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Paul just wanted clarification. ;-)


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Makes you wonder, getting to that size with a less gear and agian IMO looking much better for it.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

but they lived to train then mate, many of them training up to twice every day! they just trained/ate/rested.

tbh they weren't even coming close the amounts of protein being used these days.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah, but they looked gr8! I suppose you will never know exactly what and how much they took, just know that they took a moderate amount compared to today's bodybuilders!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

I used to talk to an old time powerlifter that lived used the same pub as me from time to time and he always said that the best bbers and powerlifters in his day would mostly stick to dbol,primo & deca they would rarely use test at all...



> and no so many products avalible


Sorry just about every variety of gear was available by the 70`s...deca,tests of all sorts...winstrol,parabolan,dbol,anavar,nilevar,methyltest,etc etc etc...the major changes came in the 80`s when anavar finally replaced nilevar(spa milano)and the introduction of andriol...T3 was used extencively in the 70`s I know of 2 mr universe(regular)competitors that mashed their thyroids on it....natural cadaver GH was being used at this time as it was even rumoured that that was what arnold "HAD" to use for his 80 olympia comeback.......



> but they lived to train then mate, many of them training up to twice every day! they just trained/ate/rested.


Both arnold and franco ran a construction business with a lot of the other golds gym gang...so they worked just as hard as everybody else really...sergio used to work in a meat market,study at colledge and still train everyday..and there would have been many others that worked and trained probaly more than todays guyts would ever dream off...



> tbh they weren't even coming close the amounts of protein being used these days.


I would have said they ate "MORE" protein back then than today but far far less carbohydrates than todays guys....


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> the best bbers and powerlifters in his day would mostly stick to dbol,primo & deca they would rarely use test at all...


Together in stack form or on thier own and what about PCT?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

cadaver GH is morbid. V interesting post OSC.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> I would have said they ate "MORE" protein back then than today but far far less carbohydrates than todays guys....


everything I have read would suggest they ate less protein than the average recreational bodybuilder of these days.

looking at one of franco's books as I speak I would say what he eats is realitively low protein compared to what many believe they need these days.

but I do 100% agree they ate less carbs than people today. But in truth they ate less full stop.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Both arnold and franco ran a construction business with a lot of the other golds gym gang...so they worked just as hard as everybody else really...sergio used to work in a meat market,study at colledge and still train everyday..and there would have been many others that worked and trained probaly more than todays guyts would ever dream off...


yes but my main point is that they trained much more than most do these days.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

You do hear about them training 2-3 hours per day and twice per day,


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I thaught Arnold said, he would be in the Gym upto 6 hours a day in the pumping iron vid?


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

So they eat less, trained more and took less gear?

Is it me or does this seem contary to evrything we are doing today?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

e



> verything I have read would suggest they ate less protein than the average recreational bodybuilder of these days.
> 
> looking at one of franco's books as I speak I would say what he eats is realitively low protein compared to what many believe they need these days.


Heres a typical maintanence diet from that era..and as you can see protein is very high



> The advanced maintenance diet.
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...





> yes but my main point is that they trained much more than most do these days.


And I would say their muscles looked the better for it with regards being much more fibrous when ripped/cut....


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

JohnO said:


> So they eat less, trained more and took less gear?
> 
> Is it me or does this seem contary to evrything we are doing today?


well that's just my opinion OSC perhaps doesn't agree... but yes pretty much the case 

I've been saying for a long time that most recreational bodybuilders are taking far too much gear!

here's an example day from franco:

Breakfast

3 fresh eggs

1 fresh fruit

1 glass of orange juice

1 small dish of homemade yogurt with granola cereal

1 glass of mineral water with vit and mineral supps

Lunch

large fresh veg salad with a small amount of oil and vinegar dressing

1 cooked fresh veg

large portion of fish/chicken/beef/lamb or liver

small glass of wine

Mid afternoon

a plate of imported cheeses with fresh fruit

Dinner

Similar to lunch

Late Evening

small dish of yogurt

10 glasses of water ED and he didn't believe in using protein powders.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> e
> 
> And I would say their muscles looked the better for it with regards being much more fibrous when ripped/cut....


agreed again :beer1:


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Where did you get that info from Biker

I glimsed a picture of Franco, Black and white, deadlifting. Looked so cool but I can't remember wher or what it was in - duh.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> I thaught Arnold said, he would be in the Gym upto 6 hours a day in the pumping iron vid?


Arnold was a master at mind messing..and throwing people a "HUGE" curve ball



> So they eat less, trained more and took less gear?
> 
> Is it me or does this seem contary to evrything we are doing today?


Like I said before they ate "MORE" protein & fats but "LESS" carbs they did train a lot more often 6 days aweek being the norm and "probably"took less gear but the did take less drugs overall...

What you have to understand is that nowadays people are brainwashed into thinking they have to train harder eat more food take more supplements/drugs and train less..which to me is a complete loads of bolloc£5......

These urban myths stem purely from the use of gear and gear alone and also with the use of more gear a lot of people get more lazy with regards other things and they let the androgens take over(with other stimulants)in the gym and train to failure all the time...hence the need for more drugs and food to aid recovery..when in fact they should train less(intensity wise)but train more often as muscles are meant to be used not abused,eat cleaner and more balanced with more fats for natural hormonal production stimulation.....

Like I had said time and time again on the net over the years...."there is nothing new under the sun just that which has been REDISOVERED"


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Given the choice i would pick a 70's bodubiulding physique over any of todays baloon men.

Every aspect is superior, form muscle fibre quality to symmetry.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

JohnO said:


> Where did you get that info from Biker
> 
> I glimsed a picture of Franco, Black and white, deadlifting. Looked so cool but I can't remember wher or what it was in - duh.


from an old book of his called "winning bodybuilding" not sure if it's still in press but you might get it on ebay, I'm a big fan of columbu I've always thought he was one of the more honest bodybuilders from the era.

I do agree with OSC that when they had meat in a meal it would be a huge slab and often with salad rather than rice/potato/pasta but I still don't think it would come close to the daft amounts been taken by many of todays people, many people are taking a few hundred grams of protein from whey alone now.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> 10 glasses of water ED and he didn't believe in using protein powders.


Both franco,arnold and scott before them were massive users of rheo blairs protein..all used to get it direct from blair behind weiders back...even though they advertised weider products....



> I've been saying for a long time that most recreational bodybuilders are taking far too much gear!


I totally agree with that and I would go as far as to say the net is to blame for this..this is one of the main reasons why I am totally against people who post large dose cycles..even though they may add at the end/begining of the post//"This i what I do and not recommended for others" total bolloc£s as the seed has been planted with somebody just seeing the physique then seeing the gear used and thinking this is what they "HAVE" to do to get the same results...


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

megatron said:


> Given the choice i would pick a 70's bodubiulding physique over any of todays baloon men.
> 
> Every aspect is superior, form muscle fibre quality to symmetry.


Total agreement with you


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Both franco,arnold and scott before them were massive users of rheo blairs protein..all used to get it direct from blair behind weiders back...even though they advertised weider products....
> 
> ...


I know franco in his earlier career was pretty much anti-whey, he believed what was available at the time was too sugar based and unlikely to even get processed by the body and caused little more than bloating.

his view may have changed later in his career.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> I totally agree with that and I would go as far as to say the net is to blame for this..this is one of the main reasons why I am totally against people who post large dose cycles..even though they may add at the end/begining of the post//"This i what I do and not recommended for others" total bolloc£s as the seed has been planted with somebody just seeing the physique then seeing the gear used and thinking this is what they "HAVE" to do to get the same results...


age old problem that massive guy takes that so if I take that I'll look the same, with no thought to the the 10 years the guy has spent training and slowly progressing up through cycles.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Biker said:


> from an old book of his called "winning bodybuilding" not sure if it's still in press but you might get it on ebay, I'm a big fan of columbu I've always thought he was one of the more honest bodybuilders from the era.
> 
> I do agree with OSC that when they had meat in a meal it would be a huge slab and often with salad rather than rice/potato/pasta but I still don't think it would come close to the daft amounts been taken by many of todays people, many people are taking a few hundred grams of protein from whey alone now.


But you have to remember biker serge nubret when dieting used to eat 5+lbs of red meat each and everyday...

Many diets would recommend upto 36+ eggs aday with huge quantities of milk and liver tabs...sometimes upwards of the 50-100 aday region with brewers yeast/alfalfa tabs thrown into the mix for even more protein....

All in all the biggest factor that is different today compared to the past imho is that back then they would work with the body to get it to grow..as nowadys they just "FORCE" it to grow by what ever methods possible...


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

perhaps I need to re-word my comment, how's this 

the bodybuilders of the 70s probably ate more protein from real food than those today, but the modern bodybuilder is probably consuming more due to the large amount of whey etc being consumed this is particularly the case with recreational bodybuilders who are buying into the adverts telling them what to take to grow.

lol is that better?


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

also hold in mind I'm thinking of the large amounts being consumed by relatively small recreational bodybuilders who wouldn't need even close to what the greats of that era would require.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> I know franco in his earlier career was pretty much anti-whey, he believed what was available at the time was too sugar based and unlikely to even get processed by the body and caused little more than bloating.
> 
> his view may have changed later in his career.


Blairs protein was the first designer protein made to match mothers milk through fats/protein/carbs(limited)and high concentrations of IGF & colostrum..most products back then were as you say sugary but more often than not badly made and from soya..

Franco and arnold used blairs protein when they came to the states because it was the only place you could get it...

Blair was also the first to offer peptide bonded aminos and most guys would pay back then $1 a tab to get them for precontest dieting....


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

good thread btw


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> perhaps I need to re-word my comment, how's this
> 
> the bodybuilders of the 70s probably ate more protein from real food than those today, but the modern bodybuilder is probably consuming more due to the large amount of whey etc being consumed this is particularly the case with recreational bodybuilders who are buying into the adverts telling them what to take to grow.
> 
> also hold in mind I'm thinking of the large amounts being consumed by relatively small recreational bodybuilders who wouldn't need even close to what the greats of that era would require.


But dont you also think that the pro`s arent really eating the amounts they claim but it is the use and timing of using GH & insulin that is forcing the food/protein into the muscles rather than some regular guy having to go through the whole digestion proccess and in all honesty if he were to just add some digestive aids to his meals he would probably triple his food digestion....


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Interesting stuff, this is turning into a very good thread


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah..nice to think and mull over what used to be done and how it just be tweaked to work to day...that is if it needs tweaking....



Biker said:


> good thread btw


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Arnold was a master at mind messing..and throwing people a "HUGE" curve ball
> 
> Like I said before they ate "MORE" protein & fats but "LESS" carbs they did train a lot more often 6 days aweek being the norm and "probably"took less gear but the did take less drugs overall...
> 
> ...


But if I suggested I was training 6 days per week I think most people would think I'm over training.

Its not all adding up to me at the moment.

I can also see the hype and general availabilty of images and info that contribute to the feeling of low self worth. this in its self causes probs and then you get sucked into solutions that don't work - every body on the web is an expert etc. its easy to get sucked in.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

samurai69 said:


> Interesting stuff, this is turning into a very good thread


All my threads are good,   :beer1:


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> But dont you also think that the pro`s arent really eating the amounts they claim but it is the use and timing of using GH & insulin that is forcing the food/protein into the muscles rather than some regular guy having to go through the whole digestion proccess and in all honesty if he were to just add some digestive aids to his meals he would probably triple his food digestion....


quality reply mate and yes I agree 

but the average joe is consuming huge amounts of protein via supps, blindly believing he is doing what the pros are doing.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> But if I suggested I was training 6 days per week I think most people would think I'm over training.





> Its not all adding up to me at the moment.
> 
> I can also see the hype and general availabilty of images and info that contribute to the feeling of low self worth. this in its self causes probs and then you get sucked into solutions that don't work - every body on the web is an expert etc. its easy to get sucked in.


You would over train if you were training to failure but when trining 6 days a week you dont do any forced/negative/drop sets...you train to true failure ie when form starts to fail then end set....

You should always leave the gym with som left in the tank and you could do it again..


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Yeah..nice to think and mull over what used to be done and how it just be tweaked to work to day...that is if it needs tweaking....


Although I agree with this we cant really tweak or use it if we are not 100% sure what they were doing

And its a top thread


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> You would over train if you were training to failure but when trining 6 days a week you dont do any forced/negative/drop sets...you train to true failure ie when form starts to fail then end set....
> 
> You should always leave the gym with som left in the tank and you could do it again..


greta response a lot clearer now thanks


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

JohnO said:


> But if I suggested I was training 6 days per week I think most people would think I'm over training.
> 
> Its not all adding up to me at the moment.
> 
> I can also see the hype and general availabilty of images and info that contribute to the feeling of low self worth. this in its self causes probs and then you get sucked into solutions that don't work - every body on the web is an expert etc. its easy to get sucked in.


but sure you're using Chef's methods so you're training 8 times a week and I don't hear anyone saying that's overtraining so in answer no I don't think we would say your were overtraining, if you're still gaining you ain't overtraining!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Biker said:


> quality reply mate and yes I agree
> 
> but the average joe is consuming huge amounts of protein via supps, blindly believing he is doing what the pros are doing.


Thanks

Maybe I should start advertising in the mags then that they are doing it wrong and should follow the "Cookie Cutter/Bulker Method"lol...

Yeah brainwashed generation and its sad to see and there will defo be more deaths from drug/food related disorders in the next coming 20+yrs than there has been in the last 100yrs of bodybuilding..


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> Although I agree with this we cant really tweak or use it if we are not 100% sure what they were doing
> 
> And its a top thread


My answer to that is do like I do read read and read even more...read everybodies ideas and anybodies ideas and see were the common denominator is..then try try and try again...

Mate I`ve spent the last 5 yrs trying new/old ideas whilst getting my health back and I still feel that I`m just not quite there but atleast 99% there...

I haved trained 3xs aday 6 days a week and made gains drugfree training each bodypart 3 times eachday and twice each week and I grew and got leaner...


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Biker said:


> but sure you're using Chef's methods so you're training 8 times a week and I don't hear anyone saying that's overtraining so in answer no I don't think we would say your were overtraining, if you're still gaining you ain't overtraining!


thats true biker, and when I thought I was I just reset the weights etc. It does self regulate - cool huh

I find the morning stuff quite light and the main night session is only twice per week.

Also I'm cutting at the moment ( no strength loss to date). It will be interesting to see how the gaining goes in a few weeks.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

pros will always be paid to advertise supps and people will always believe that if the pro takes it (no he doesn't he get's paid to hold the tub!) they also need to take it.

if people would just take their time and stop being in such a rush it would all be much easier, they could learn what they need to eat to maintain, work out from there that slight increases/decreases allow sensible cutting/bulking at a slow and constructive rate. no more yo-yo effect bang I just gained 2 stone in my last cycle, I believe it's muscle but strangely enough I now need to cut over 1.5 stone of fat off.. him wonder why


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Biker said:


> pros will always be paid to advertise supps and people will always believe that if the pro takes it (no he doesn't he get's paid to hold the tub!) they also need to take it.
> 
> if people would just take their time and stop being in such a rush it would all be much easier, they could learn what they need to eat to maintain, work out from there that slight increases/decreases allow sensible cutting/bulking at a slow and constructive rate. no more yo-yo effect bang I just gained 2 stone in my last cycle, I believe it's muscle but strangely enough I now need to cut over 1.5 stone of fat off.. him wonder why


And I bet we have all bee there in out youth..lol.. I sure did from time to time..


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Biker said:


> pros will always be paid to advertise supps and people will always believe that if the pro takes it (no he doesn't he get's paid to hold the tub!) they also need to take it.
> 
> if people would just take their time and stop being in such a rush it would all be much easier, they could learn what they need to eat to maintain, work out from there that slight increases/decreases allow sensible cutting/bulking at a slow and constructive rate. no more yo-yo effect bang I just gained 2 stone in my last cycle, I believe it's muscle but strangely enough I now need to cut over 1.5 stone of fat off.. him wonder why


As I've said a few times I'm just not interrested in that style. It stresses your body can **** your head up and doesnt get you anywhere in the long run IMO


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

no contest.....


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Arnold all the way...maybe a couple more inches on his thighs and then to see them both onstage arnold would kick his butt and arnold is probably going to live a lot longer than ronnie sad to say..ronnie has a lot of dedication but at what cost only time will tell.....

Right then I`m probaly going to regret this later on but seeing as though there are quite a few people out there that are interested in how it "WAS" done who is up for a few weeks/months training/diet etc under yours truly`s tuition and I`ll dig out all the old timer stuff and set you on your way and offer my time free of charge(aint I a happy soul today)

Time wasters and junkies need not apply...if you aint prepared to bleed then dont waste my time ok......lmao


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Arnold all the way...maybe a couple more inches on his thighs and then to see them both onstage arnold would kick his butt and arnold is probably going to live a lot longer than ronnie sad to say..ronnie has a lot of dedication but at what cost only time will tell.....
> 
> Right then I`m probaly going to regret this later on but seeing as though there are quite a few people out there that are interested in how it "WAS" done who is up for a few weeks/months training/diet etc under yours truly`s tuition and I`ll dig out all the old timer stuff and set you on your way and offer my time free of charge(aint I a happy soul today)
> 
> Time wasters and junkies need not apply...if you aint prepared to bleed then dont waste my time ok......lmao


I'm interested but you know that already! But i'm with the Chefx stuff at the mo and doing OK, all be it a little slower than most others on it, with the fat loss

From an information point of view and gaining knowladge i would be very happy to read and listen, tis up to you OSC.


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Big Arnold by a long way


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Me too


----------



## konan (May 27, 2005)

and me!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:



> Arnold all the way...maybe a couple more inches on his thighs and then to see them both onstage arnold would kick his butt and arnold is probably going to live a lot longer than ronnie sad to say..ronnie has a lot of dedication but at what cost only time will tell.....
> 
> Right then I`m probaly going to regret this later on but seeing as though there are quite a few people out there that are interested in how it "WAS" done who is up for a few weeks/months training/diet etc under yours truly`s tuition and I`ll dig out all the old timer stuff and set you on your way and offer my time free of charge(aint I a happy soul today)
> 
> Time wasters and junkies need not apply...if you aint prepared to bleed then dont waste my time ok......lmao


Id love to, I like the old time stuff as you know  , but I dont want to break cycle. PM me, or do it *as an open thread* and anyone could try it.

:lift:


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

What a good thread. It's turned epic in a day!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

/shameles bump of my own thread.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

megatron said:


> /shameles bump of my own thread.


TBH, it didnt need it, its went to 2 pages in the first 1/2 of yesterday LOL

bump for more of OSC's and BIKER's insights though


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

damn OSC they want us to think today again... is there no rules against having to think two days in a row. 

the best of it is we're both saying much the same thing but because we're both saying it slightly differently it has turned into an interesting thread... lol and got me lots of rep points


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

First off yeah its fun to post stuff people really like to hear/read....but also for the threads/info to continue to flow then we need more questions to give us a place to work from..and anyway me and biker aint psychic(well I am but I cant speak for biker)lol....or mind readers...soooo if you want to know things then you have got to keep asking..just like mega did with the original question.....if you dont ask you dont get to know...or....you can only take out of the pool of knowledge soo much till it runs out..but if you add to it whilst taking out it`ll go on for ever....

Right with regards to helping people with old skool 70`s stuff...like I said before be prepared to do a lot of everything training etc and if you aint prepared to give it your all then dont say you will cos you could end up taking somebody elses place who could follow all the way through......

Send all present info..diet/training/supps/length of training done/goals/recent pics(paypal cheques/free supplement samples..lmao) and a simple lowdown on why I should be actually bothered to help you..lmao..seriously anything that may swing it for ya...

Good luck and I look forward to the winner(s)


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> and anyway me and biker aint psychic(well I am but I cant speak for biker)lol....or mind readers...soooo if you want to know things then you have got to keep asking..)


he's right you know I'm just a psycho not psychic :axe:


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> .. if you want to know things then you have got to keep asking..just like mega did with the original question.....if you dont ask you dont get to know...or....you can only take out of the pool of knowledge soo much till it runs out..but if you add to it whilst taking out it`ll go on for ever....
> 
> (s)


  

:crazy: :crazy:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

OK heres a question: Why does the bodybuilding world judge soley on sheer size?

It's so clear to me (and may others) that dorian/ronnie style bodies look silly, Arnolds body was so much more symmetric, balanced etc. It looked like real muscle rather than just michelin man style swollen lumps.

Is the idea of Mr Universe etc just to be as big and ripped as possible with no regard for symmetry? It's like Arnold says in pumping iron, the really good bodybuilders treat themselves like a sculptor, adding mass where required. That is what I woudl define as the ultimate goal, to have everything large yet proportioned. not having and enormous GH gut, but a small waist.

So why do mass monsters continue to win all the comps?

Are the judging criteria going to change?


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

megatron said:


> Are the judging criteria going to change?


New judging, with symetry in mind is happening, i believe


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

I have to say I preferd the early mass monster type physique ala Bertil Fox, sergio etc, as oppsed to the leaner physiques ala Clarence bass etc


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

samurai69 said:


> New judging, with symetry in mind is happening, i believe


yep!

it happened quite drastically wiht the women i believe..they want them to cut down 30% or something...

only a matter of time b4 the guys get limited somehow


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

ahahaha good question....

First off I would say that bbing really turned for the worst during dorians reign..namely his 3rd olympia win..the first win he came in small but ripped the second he hit the nail right on the head good shape ripped full and solid looking..thenhe went crazy and just started adding insane amounts of mass in the off season and..imo.. pushed the boat out too far to the point that those that were folloing in his wake had to drastically alter their approaches to how they did things namely more gear or indeed more drugs in general..the main one being..imo..insulin..now strydom and one or two others had experimented with insulin in the mid/late 80`s but strydom ended up in hospital because of it and it didnt seem to surface again(I may be wrong)till the 90`s as a major tool in peoples drug ****nals....

Now symmetry was still a major factor even in haneys reign..you just have to look at some of the smaller more complete guys(labrada et all) who were still winning shows in that era...

Ok as for the mass monsters still winning all the shows I think that it souly down to politics/supplemnt manufacturers and nieavety(sp)of all involved in the sport of bigger is better and that people would only go to see the show if they knew that they would be bigger than before irrespectiv of wether they were better.....

Its all about lining the pockets of people who make money out of us with little or no regard for the health of those competing...

Now for me this all comesback to the age old adage of if people see big huge guys in mags and on stage it is human nature to get to look like them or better no matter the cost..now 99% of people will fall into this catergory,imo..


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

I think thats a good question but slightly off topic Mega.

How do they/we go back now from where we are now, or how do we go forward. What are the next 5-10 years bodybuilder going to look like. Comedy value will be hudge. Will the amounts of increased gear to get there start to kill people very quickly? As a people do we care or are moving to far into that 'it looks good who cares about it' syndrome?

What i want to know is ddetails on how they cycled back then and what PCT they used if any.

more detail discussions on diet and life style, old school training routiens etc.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

JohnO said:


> I think thats a good question but slightly off topic Mega.
> 
> How do they/we go back now from where we are now, or how do we go forward. What are the next 5-10 years bodybuilder going to look like. Comedy value will be hudge. Will the amounts of increased gear to get there start to kill people very quickly? As a people do we care or are moving to far into that 'it looks good who cares about it' syndrome?
> 
> ...


When you say old school, how far do you want to go back 40's, 50's, start of steroid use, 20's.

When i started the "old school lifts" thread things went back to the early 1900's.

I would like to know about the 50's and 60's coming into the early 70's, these decades had the Bodies of BBing that I associate with Bill Perl, Reg Park, Vince.

Their Diets, Routines and cycles are of greatest interest to me.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> I would like to know about the 50's and 60's coming into the early 70's, these decades had the Bodies of BBing that I associate with Bill Perl, Reg Park, Vince.
> 
> Their Diets, Routines and cycles are of greatest interest to me.


You would seriously love my bbing library then...lol...

For me vince was the ultimate in completeness and i`ve spent a fortune over the years getting hold of his original materials....

Park was fantasic a proper bbers bodybuilder..

Not so much a fan of pearls....


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> You would seriously love my bbing library then...lol...


You Know IT I would lucky :jerk:



ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Park was fantasic a proper bbers bodybuilder..


Yep definately one of the nicest guys, and a great physique

I think Bill Pearl had a great physique and managed to hold on to it into old age

And you know I am a fan of Vince any way 

.


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

samurai69 said:


> I would like to know about the 50's and 60's coming into the early 70's, these decades had the Bodies of BBing that I associate with Bill Perl, Reg Park, Vince.
> 
> Their Diets, Routines and cycles are of greatest interest to me.


Second that


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Pics of the guys I would like to learn more about BILL PEARL


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Goes to show you


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

And Bertil fox, cos he was one of the first mass monsters IMO


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah bertil was a brute but he still had some symmetry unlike today bloated walking balls of oil and water......



> And you know I am a fan of Vince any way


I have a bunch of vinces Q+A`s out of musclemag on disk so when i get chance I`ll pdf them and send you a copy..

Then again I`ve got all of his courses bar one which is too dam expensive to get at the moment:boohoo:


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Yeah bertil was a brute but he still had some symmetry unlike today bloated walking balls of oil and water......


Yep specially in that first picture



ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> I have a bunch of vinces Q+A`s out of musclemag on disk so when i get chance I`ll pdf them and send you a copy..


That would be really good.....  .........Thanks



ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Then again I`ve got all of his courses bar one which is too dam expensive to get at the moment:boohoo:


What are the courses like ?.............:lift: just a clue, not after more than an idea

.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Top thread! Cant believe I missed it! Steve Reeves one of my faves definately!  Hes the man! Along with Sigmund Klein and the Russian Lion


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> What are the courses like ?............. just a clue, not after more than an idea


At times so simple you want to smack yourself for being so stupid to try all the sh!te thats out there and on the other hand very complex and at least 50yrs before their time even the ones he wrote in the 80`s....plus at times very confusing as he had a tendancy to not be able to write as fast as he thought so you get places in them were there seems to a total lack of explanation until you read the answer in another course or somebody that had trained with him points you in the right direction....

Lets put it this way when it comes to vince there isnt a single guru/trainer alive today or maybe even dead that has/had trained more champions than vince in bodybuilding..


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Lets put it this way when it comes to vince there isnt a single guru/trainer alive today or maybe even dead that has/had trained more champions than vince in bodybuilding..


Realised that


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> At times so simple you want to smack yourself for being so stupid to try all the sh!te thats out there and on the other hand very complex and at least 50yrs before their time even the ones he wrote in the 80`s....plus at times very confusing as he had a tendancy to not be able to write as fast as he thought so you get places in them were there seems to a total lack of explanation until you read the answer in another course or somebody that had trained with him points you in the right direction....
> 
> Lets put it this way when it comes to vince there isnt a single guru/trainer alive today or maybe even dead that has/had trained more champions than vince in bodybuilding..


That pic says it all man, Hes one of the guys I most admire physique wise! The kind of build im going for :lift:


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

In the Bill Pearl book I have - Getting Stronger - he says he only took steroids twice. I believe he says the first was a corse of Dianabol or somesuch, not sure about the second. He says that he felt uncomfortable and "the cliched mega-mass bodybuilder". Also worth noting he's a vegetarian.

Got this off his site regarding the 1971 Mr Universe...



> So it was the team of Pearl and Stern embarked on what would be the most vital contest in which Bill has ever competed. A lot of these fellows had something going for them that Bill did not and would not have - DRUGS. He absolutely refused to use anabolic steroids in his training methods. He firmly believes that while these drugs have an important place in the would of medicine, they are in no way meant to be used by the man who desires to improve his physique by lifting weights. In fact, this was to be a major factor in Bill's decision to have just one more try and compete against these people. It thus became a quest to prove to the same0minded bodybuilders throughout the world that resorting to the dangerous practice of using drugs is not only unnecessary - it is, in Bill's opinion, "sheer madness".


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Sorry, for the less informed here (ie me) can we put some pics and names together.

I know Mr Fox he is a big MuthaFo, and Mr Bass he is the ripped MuthaFo.

On the othe pics posted whos who?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

very nice quote timmy, I htink thats the first sensible post ive seen from you


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

New approach, going for Mod stauts. At this rate I should get there in 2012!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

JohnO said:


> Sorry, for the less informed here (ie me) can we put some pics and names together.
> 
> I know Mr Fox he is a big MuthaFo, and Mr Bass he is the ripped MuthaFo.
> 
> On the othe pics posted whos who?


 on cookies POSTS, Its Vince Gironda (the guru), and I put name on Bill pearls pick and on previous page, its Arni and Sergio Olivia (i think, didnt look, just remembered from yesterday)


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

And the last one I posted is steve reeves...mr classical and the ideal that all would dearly love to look like...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> And the last one I posted is steve reeves...mr classical and the ideal that all would dearly love to look like...


Thought so  That pic of him is awesome, I think there is one of him posing on stage where he has his hands above his head, quality pic too. Agree with ya mate! Reeves is the physique to aspire to!:beer1:


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> And the last one I posted is steve reeves...mr classical and the ideal that all would dearly love to look like...


Missed that one cookie.............sorrryyyy.

The perfect proportions

Bicep and calf the same, quads 1/3 bigger again, waist double bicep or calf (cant remember about neck and chest) was it neck same as bicep and calf and chest 3x calf

something like that


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> I think there is one of him posing on stage where he has his hands above his head, quality pic too. Agree with ya mate! Reeves is the physique to aspire to!:beer1:


Like this one



> The perfect proportions
> 
> Bicep and calf the same, quads 1/3 bigger again, waist double bicep or calf (cant remember about neck and chest) was it neck same as bicep and calf and chest 3x calf


I think it was neck/arm/calves all the same size waist to chest i think was about 1/2 again less than chest measurement and thighs then would be about same size as waist...

lol it gets all confusing...


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Thanks OSC, Ive added the last pic to my asperation board.

So in that pic your suggesting he has trained natural to get there? Do you know what sort of body composition he had to start with and what age he was there/years training to get there?

If I could get close to that I would be a 'happy camper'


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

he looks incredible imo. Any woman would go crazy after a guy like that. (i shoud know LOL).


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

thats the one OSC, I mentioned it as I knew you would have it  IS there any info (training,etc)on the net about him you know of or any books on the bloke? was he doing training for his obliques at all?


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

JohnO said:


> If I could get close to that I would be a 'happy camper'


I'll just rewrite that bit - lol

If I could get my own body to look anything like that I would be a happy camper

rather than get my body close to his .... 'I'll get me coat'


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Cap said:


> thats the one OSC, I mentioned it as I knew you would have it  IS there any info (training,etc)on the net about him you know of or any books on the bloke? was he doing training for his obliques at all?


Go here into my section on biohazrd and if you dont want to read the first few pasted articles theres some extracts from a pamphlet put out about reeves by robert kennedy some years ago

http://www.biohazardforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=2528&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

He did write a couple of books but the bbing one is very hard to comeby in the uk and can get expensive when you see it from time to time on ebay..


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

One more pick


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> One more pick


I ordered this OSC, $80 USA or about £35 2-6 weeks shipping or £89 in the UK! I ordered the USA one and will have to wait.

I also ordered getting stronger as its got a 1-3 days ship time so I can read this while waiting.

Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

this deff looks like one for my library aswell, gunna order. Justt goes to show that everything is cyclic: all sports go through a period of invention, innovation, improvement, and then have to reinvent themselves to continue to grow.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

particleastro said:


> this deff looks like one for my library aswell, gunna order. Justt goes to show that everything is cyclic: all sports go through a period of invention, innovation, improvement, and then have to reinvent themselves to continue to grow.


Always

What goes around comes around


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

JohnO said:


> I ordered this OSC, $80 USA or about £35 2-6 weeks shipping or £89 in the UK! I ordered the USA one and will have to wait.
> 
> I also ordered getting stronger as its got a 1-3 days ship time so I can read this while waiting.
> 
> Looking forward to reading it.


Which site did you use as I have heard of people not getting them when ordered from the states....



> So in that pic your suggesting he has trained natural to get there? Do you know what sort of body composition he had to start with and what age he was there/years training to get there?


It has been written a few times that he used b12 shots to increase apetite but thats never been proven...



> he looks incredible imo. Any woman would go crazy after a guy like that. (i shoud know LOL).


It was written that when he came to England he actually caused a few car crashes as he was walking down the streets of londan and drivers were just staring at him rather than watching were they were going....he was also asked on numerous ocassions to remove his jacket to prove he didnt have a broom handle in the top of the jacket to make his shoulders so wide and square...or that he was even wearing numerous articles of clothing to fill himself out....

I have some film footage of him at the mr worlds in france and to say he was out of this world compared to the rest of the competitors is an understatement...they even postponed the start of this show by a few hrs so that a film star didnt miss it as she was runninglate due to filming...

I think acheiving that kind of shape is within all of us if we just slowdown and learn to analyse our bods constantly and adjust training to suit...also keeping lean is a must as that way you can monitor progress more closely....



> this deff looks like one for my library aswell, gunna order. Justt goes to show that everything is cyclic: all sports go through a period of invention, innovation, improvement, and then have to reinvent themselves to continue to grow.


Very very true and like I always say when some new fangled idea/fad/ etc etc etc comes along and everybody just jumps on the bandwagon like a bunch of lemins.."there is nothing new under the sun just that which has been rediscovered"....we spend too much time looking for "the lastest thing" or get big system or cycle...that we never take time to really see what each minor new alteration to our programs is actually doing for our bodies...people never spend enough time trying something before jumping onto something new....


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Ordered off Amazon, one was second hand the other new


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

> It was written that when he came to England he actually caused a few car crashes as he was walking down the streets of londan and drivers were just staring at him rather than watching were they were going....he was also asked on numerous ocassions to remove his jacket to prove he didnt have a broom handle in the top of the jacket to make his shoulders so wide and square...or that he was even wearing numerous articles of clothing to fill himself out....


thats crazy, it's hard to imagine how a guy like this would be considered by the people of the time, seeing as hardly anyone would have looked like that. today muscular bodies are everywhere - in every advert. But back then I suppose it would have been a real event.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

megatron said:


> thats crazy, it's hard to imagine how a guy like this would be considered by the people of the time, seeing as hardly anyone would have looked like that. today muscular bodies are everywhere - in every advert. But back then I suppose it would have been a real event.


The other thing to take into account aswell was that he was a dam good looking bloke which helped.....

As for todays drugged up mob(or should I say some of)they look drugged up bloated faces spots walking like they have sh!t themselves and to the vast majority not very appealling as for reeves yeah he was tall good looking chisled features and big but above all people always seemed like they could approach him as todays huge/montrous guys they seem to scare people away rather than bringing people in and finding out wether they are more than just looking like a musclehead...and some guys really are very intelligent..but people will always judge a book by its cover...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

BUMP another awesome thread


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Cap said:


> BUMP another awesome thread


True True


----------



## Mad Pikey (Apr 4, 2005)

It's been asked a couple of times, but no one has stated if Arnold, Franco and the likes used PCT. If so, what?

I spoke to an older guy at the gym, a huge guy, in the past he'd taken all gear known to man, he didn't know what PCT was!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Mad Pikey said:


> It's been asked a couple of times, but no one has stated if Arnold, Franco and the likes used PCT. If so, what?
> 
> I spoke to an older guy at the gym, a huge guy, in the past he'd taken all gear known to man, he didn't know what PCT was!


bump for OSC


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

As far as i am aware they didnt use any form of pct for a number of years and I think the use of nolvadex and hcg seemed to appear in the early 80`s(check out francos bitch tit in 81 olympia)I also think that some may have experimented with human grade(from cadavers)growth hormone(arnolds name has popped up on this one in the 80 olympia)before pct was used..They did use some thyroid drugs in the 70`s as one or two really screwed themselves up on them and also duiretics were also used...I think the main reason peoples attitudes to cycling and drugs used etc came about when duchaine released the underground steroid handbook and things just sky rocketed from there...


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> I also think that some may have experimented with human grade(from cadavers)growth hormone(arnolds name has popped up on this one in the 80 olympia)before pct was used...


errrrrrrrrr I dont fancy that at all. Then again I know they use cadaver skin on burns victims.. Though it as different matter when its a matter of life and death..


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> errrrrrrrrr I dont fancy that at all. Then again I know they use cadaver skin on burns victims.. Though it as different matter when its a matter of life and death..


They stopped it due to people getting CJD....


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Bumping for later(s) as I need to reread.....................


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

got an oldish book called (beef it) it has some good pics of guys from that era, they look far more athletic,frank zane , arnold,franco,serge ,sergio olivia and gives their sessions-is by kennedy author of various muscle stuff at the time- even starts about soma types etc is pretty good and still valid i think- gear not really mentioned though


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Great Thread!

The 'stars' of the 70's had great shape and looked like statues. The top guys of today have gone for size ahead of looks and symetry which is a shame. I think the large gut is there worst apect.



The pic of Arnie against Coleman shows hands down that Arnie is way ahead. Compare the V shape


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

paulo said:


> got an oldish book called (beef it) it has some good pics of guys from that era, they look far more athletic,frank zane , arnold,franco,serge ,sergio olivia and gives their sessions-is by kennedy author of various muscle stuff at the time- even starts about soma types etc is pretty good and still valid i think- gear not really mentioned though


Got that book myself, lol... Good book with some interesting routines in..



Spangle1187 said:


> Great Thread!
> 
> The 'stars' of the 70's had great shape and looked like statues. The top guys of today have gone for size ahead of looks and symetry which is a shame. I think the large gut is there worst apect.
> 
> ...


Yeah we liked the thread...lol..Was fun remebering all the old stuff...

Agree with the guts on a lot of guys these days, just screams drugs to me.

Arnold & Sergio were decades ahead of the rest and given the information we have now and throw in some of the newer drugs they didn`t have the results would be amazing to see


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

don't forget lifestyle. Watch pumping iron and you'll see them napping, relaxing and eating to their hearts content. No stressful busy crammed lifestyle like we have to contend with. Arnold is on record commenting on the cheap rent, housing and little need to spend long hours working.

They look so content when it cuts to them playing football and sitting together ordering huge steaks. How many of us have the time to do that these days?

Sleep, no stress, contentment = major growth!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

pauly7582 said:


> don't forget lifestyle. Watch pumping iron and you'll see them napping, relaxing and eating to their hearts content. No stressful busy crammed lifestyle like we have to contend with. Arnold is on record commenting on the cheap rent, housing and little need to spend long hours working.
> 
> They look so content when it cuts to them playing football and sitting together ordering huge steaks. How many of us have the time to do that these days?
> 
> Sleep, no stress, contentment = major growth!


Have to disagree,

Arnold, Franco both put themselves through college, Arnold had his acting lessons etc, and the guy in your avatar was at college and worked a fulltime job............

Pumping iron was an iconic joke that was full of spin and did not portray bbing as it trully was...IMHO.....


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Serge Nubret was posting on the myprotein board for a short while (promoting something or other). He claimed to use no gear, in fact I think he said he used just what God gave him or such like. His diet was based on lean red meat (eating 3-5kg twice a day!) and traing 6 times a week with huge volume. He only eat twice a day???!!!!

http://forum.myprotein.co.uk/showthread.php?p=155138#post155138


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

ITs interesting in the listed diets earlier in the thread that that Franco is only eating 3-4 times a day but pretty big meals! Again goes against modern principles


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

In that photo of Arnold vs coleman..arnie takes the cake. No bloat, big ribcage, his chest dosen't dissapear liek coleman's when hitting the double bi..the only thing letting him down would be his quads..only 28'' (still huge haha) but consider that it wasn't until tom platz started competing professionally that quads needed to be huge..smaller, well defined quads were the trend in the early days...

with regards to arnold's stack..ive heard the same, big user of testosterone, but rumor has it that he was popping dianabol from the age of 15...rumors though..


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Doesnt Milos Sarcev talks about using less and getting same results? My mate spoke to him recently and said he has some interesting things to say about steroid usage.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Doesnt Milos Sarcev talks about using less and getting same results? My mate spoke to him recently and said he has some interesting things to say about steroid usage.


LOL..........

Been preaching that theory for yearsmg:


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

is that you in your avatar cookie?????


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

justdiscovering said:


> is that you in your avatar cookie?????


I bloody wish it was buddy, good couple more years and I might get there...lol

Its an 80`s Olympic discus thrower...


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

kinda what i saw you as except for the open university beard and hair lol:first:


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

justdiscovering said:


> kinda what i saw you as except for the open university beard and hair lol:first:


*RAFPMSL*


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Have to disagree,
> 
> Arnold, Franco both put themselves through college, Arnold had his acting lessons etc, and the guy in your avatar was at college and worked a fulltime job............
> 
> Pumping iron was an iconic joke that was full of spin and did not portray bbing as it trully was...IMHO.....


ok putting the film aside. The 70's lifestyle was without doubt a less stressful one.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> ok putting the film aside. The 70's lifestyle was without doubt a less stressful one.


The 1970s was less stressful if you exclude:

Miners Strike

3day week

High Inflation

The Oil crisis

Change in currency

etc etc etc


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

TH&S said:


> The 1970s was less stressful if you exclude:
> 
> Miners Strike
> 
> ...


Ark at the expert lol

When was you born ? :rolleye11


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Ark at the expert lol
> 
> When was you born ? :rolleye11


PMSL :blowme:


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

TH&S said:


> PMSL :blowme:


I wouldnt know I was born in the 80's old timer ;-)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> I wouldnt know I was born in the 80's old timer ;-)


Yup me too.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

lol... bleeding youngsters don't remember only 3 channels of tv, power cuts and decimalisation...

60's boy me....


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> lol... bleeding youngsters don't remember only 3 channels of tv, power cuts and decimalisation...
> 
> 60's boy me....


Well that was just recreational sex, LSD and weed all the way. You 60's kids don't know how good you had it lol.

Seriously though, I think in many respects today's society is screwed. i wonder if others seemed as bad at the time.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

pauly7582 said:


> ok putting the film aside. The 70's lifestyle was without doubt a less stressful one.


RAFPMSL....

The 70`s may have been less stressfull for some but not to the point they showed in the film...lol..

Arnold & Franco used to run their own construction company using other members of Golds Gym as a labour force...


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> RAFPMSL....
> 
> The 70`s may have been less stressfull for some but not to the point they showed in the film...lol..
> 
> Arnold & Franco used to run their own construction company using other members of Golds Gym as a labour force...


don't see what's so funny d1ck head.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

pauly7582 said:


> don't see what's so funny d1ck head.


A little less of the unsavoury comments please...

Its funny because I`m a 70`s child and I know first hand it wasn`t as easy peasy as you tried to make out, not in the UK anyways, geez I remember my mother going nuts when the elctricity strikes were on and all the food in the fridge & frezer going off...

But hey now I`m showing my age...... Glad I was a child and not a parent back then...


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> A little less of the unsavoury comments please...
> 
> Its funny because I`m a 70`s child and I know first hand it wasn`t as easy peasy as you tried to make out, not in the UK anyways, geez I remember my mother going nuts when the elctricity strikes were on and all the food in the fridge & frezer going off...
> 
> But hey now I`m showing my age...... Glad I was a child and not a parent back then...


you and me both cookie....

74, turks invade cyprus... i'm on a plane with my mum and bro and we get turned back 4 hours into the flight...

the summer of 76 was something else wasn't it...

mum still has some 8mm film of me and my brother playing in the garden that year... every blade of grass scorched to yellow... hosepipe ban for months and my dads triumph 2000tc seeming like the fastest car on earth...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

pauly7582 said:


> don't see what's so funny d1ck head.


Thats a bit out of order:rolleyes:


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Arnold & Franco used to run their own construction company using other members of Golds Gym as a labour force...


Must have been a site Arnie, Franco, Katz, Waller and co mixing cement and loading up the bricks lol.

You would not argue with the work when finished!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Slamdog said:


> the summer of 76 was something else wasn't it...
> 
> *I was on holiday with my gran that year, the heat & the ladybird invasion was a bit scarey for a little rugrat like I was back then. The water shortage was a weird experiance having to go and get your water from a tap in the street, couldn`t get my head round that one at that age..*
> 
> ...





Spangle1187 said:


> Must have been a site Arnie, Franco, Katz, Waller and co mixing cement and loading up the bricks lol.
> 
> You would not argue with the work when finished


LOL, yeah bit scarey, then again on their part great for pulling the chicks..


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

Spangle1187 said:


> Must have been a site Arnie, Franco, Katz, Waller and co mixing cement and loading up the bricks lol.
> 
> You would not argue with the work when finished!


 hahah their brick laying business didn't last long though...few days if memory serves me right...

and also remember arnie was a millionaire after he came to America, Weider introduced him to real estate and he used his winnings on it+plus buying works of art.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

This is a great thread.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I read up to page 8 and then got bored scanning for anything related to this page.

Below is supposedly what Arnold took? Did he? I dont think we will ever know for sure until the man comes clean. But various have mentioned those steroids in here so maybe some truth in this?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

TaintedSoul said:


> I read up to page 8 and then got bored scanning for anything related to this page.
> 
> Below is supposedly what Arnold took? Did he? I dont think we will ever know for sure until the man comes clean. But various have mentioned those steroids in here so maybe some truth in this?


I wouldnt know but I wouldnt go by what is posted on the net, and those kind of dosages seem a bit nuts too me.

Also bit of a ****ter for them to post "Arnie's cycles" up as any youth could see that and think they do those kind of dosages and they will look like Arnold, irresponsible imo. Fair enough they have added the PCT in too, but still.

Im not sure if the man will ever come clean as to what he took, why would he need to?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> I read up to page 8 and then got bored scanning for anything related to this page.
> 
> Below is supposedly what Arnold took? Did he? I dont think we will ever know for sure until the man comes clean. But various have mentioned those steroids in here so maybe some truth in this?


TBH I think that cycle is bollock$


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> TBH I think that cycle is bollock$


yeah it doesnt feel right each time I read it... it's going to be one of those things we will never know. The fcker will probably take the real truth to his grave. Oh well... keep digging guys...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> yeah it doesnt feel right each time I read it... it's going to be one of those things we will never know. The fcker will probably take the real truth to his grave. Oh well... keep digging guys...


Just seeing the rubbish about a constant cycle & *bridging* made me suspicous straight off.....

Arnold was suppose to have done an article about his gear use when people spoke about it. Article I think was in Weiders *Muscle Builder*


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bump this thread, very interesting reading


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

they didnt do test in arnies days, deca, d-bol and primo and possibly hgh extracted from dead people


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Deca and Dbol was a very popular course back in those days (so I've heard from bodybuilders who were competing in the 70's)

I have been told that most were not on anything great, nothing like todays availability of chemicals.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I remember one rumer that arnie,s gap between his teeth worsoned big time after cadever gh..


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

And that aticle said test was,nt invented then.Bollocks hitler gave test to his soldgiers and many other countries in the war.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

awesome thread


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Todays bodybuilders look better generally


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

they also used equipoise.


----------



## DuncanYGuy (Apr 1, 2009)

Back in the seventies you would see a lot of people displaying various states of condition and size on the competitive platform and the posing dias. This was because there was always someone who was willing to experiment with some new drug or some outlandish dosage that a more intelligent person would not mess with for anything.

There were competitors from the late sixties and early seventies who had great genetics, great muscle "shapes," and actually did only take relatively small dosages of anabolics like Dianabol in a short cycle during the spring and summer competitive seasons. Most looked normal throughout most of the year. Then you had the "fanatics who were less gifted genetically, but more narrowminded and shortsighted, who took anything they could find, and in high dosages year-round in order to try and match the more gifted, and in an attempt to stay ahead of their true peers.

Every single one of the drug users was into self-experimentation since there were no physicians, books, or real experts on the scene at that time. Check out Nubret for example...none of his personal pupils had his combination of cuts, size, and shape ( which he publically claimed was due to eating lots of horse mean...ha, ha, ha,...perhaps more likely due to taking equine steroids, eh? ). With the demise of Dianabol and the rise of injectible steroids in the seventies, it all became a crap shoot. Things got progressively worse in the eighties and nineties, and now what we have is a freak show that consists of those with decent genetics and iron constitutions who can survive the abuses modern drug alchemy ( for cuts, for size, for shape, for vascularity...and that is before you consider implants...!!! ) impart upon the individual. That is why I have to shake my head at the "de-evolution" of today's bodybuilding and iron game. You have to be a bit nuts to get involved with the scene nowadays.

Just my opinion. I have seen too many guys and gals ruin their health and lives in the pursuit of a "contemporary physique."


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive spoken to a universe competitor who was a friend and trained with arnold in germany and the uk in the mid and late 60's he said there used to be d-bol tabs sitting in a big tub where guys would just help them selves walking to nd from the water fountain because little was known about the dossage and side effects they just used to pick them up and munch them like they were left out like mint imperials in a restaurent deca and a compound similar to primo were used back then and 1000's of those old school bloody liver tablet things lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

DuncanYGuy said:


> Back in the seventies you would see a lot of people displaying various states of condition and size on the competitive platform and the posing dias. This was because there was always someone who was willing to experiment with some new drug or some outlandish dosage that a more intelligent person would not mess with for anything.
> 
> There were competitors from the late sixties and early seventies who had great genetics, great muscle "shapes," and actually did only take relatively small dosages of anabolics like Dianabol in a short cycle during the spring and summer competitive seasons. Most looked normal throughout most of the year. Then you had the "fanatics who were less gifted genetically, but more narrowminded and shortsighted, who took anything they could find, and in high dosages year-round in order to try and match the more gifted, and in an attempt to stay ahead of their true peers.
> 
> ...


 A brilliant post agree with much of what you say.


----------

